
Comparing Low Power Wireless Technologies - andyers
http://www.digikey.com/en/articles/techzone/2011/aug/comparing-low-power-wireless-technologies?WT.mc_id=online_15comparing
======
yagnaumsys
thanks Andy; this is helpful information.

